# BHRT Is a Godsend....



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

OMG....

So my wife has been on BHRT for just 8 days, right? We've had mindblowing sex 3 times within the past 24 hours and it has been wonderful. 2 of the 3 times were even initiated by her! I didn't think we'd see a change so soon, but it has been years since we've had sex with this kind of frequency. Even better is that her orgasms have been earth shattering (the kind that leave her uncontrollably shaking...wow).

Life is good. Best decision we've made was to look into BHRT for her. For those of you who may be considering HRT to revive your sex life....do it, you won't regret it.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Last week it was a rip off...Now it is worth it. Glad it is working out for both of you. 

It is around the corner for me


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay!!!!

Welcome to MY world, MR...  Luv ma' BHRT!!

:smthumbup:

(P.S. At the risk of saying, "I told you so"... ------> *I TOLD YOU SO!!!*)


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

:lol: Your paying for sex, How kinky.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> Last week it was a rip off...Now it is worth it. Glad it is working out for both of you.
> 
> It is around the corner for me


 Oh...Don't get me wrong, I still think these clinics are a rip off as they overprice their prescriptions. In fact, I've gone to the black market for one of her hormones as it is significantly less expensive than going through a compounding pharmacy. My issue isn't with the therapy...It is the racket that these clinics will not let you "shop around" for a best price and their doctors will only prescribe if you go to one of their "approved" pharmacies...and they're way more expensive vs. a traditional pharmacy.

I've never questioned or had concerns regarding the treatment, but the result in her libido almost overnight has been...heh...a most pleasnat surprise. *grin*


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> Welcome to MY world, MR...  Luv ma' BHRT!!
> 
> ...


Indeed Clammie. I mean, so I go home for lunch (I work only 2 miles from home) and my wife makes a comment about her neck being a bit stiff. I nonchalantly mention that we should "get nekkid and I give you a neck rub and we see where that takes us."...And she wraps her arms around me, kisses me deeply and says "So a long lunch, eh?"

Don't have to ask me twice.... *giggle*


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

You mind me asking what she is on and what doses? My wife started a few months ago and it hasn't done much at all. 

Also, did she have a strong drive at some point historically?


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

tbk said:


> You mind me asking what she is on and what doses? My wife started a few months ago and it hasn't done much at all.
> 
> Also, did she have a strong drive at some point historically?


Not at all, but it'll have to wait until I get home this afternoon, cool? She is on the following hormones now (I'll follow up with the dosing later)...

Progesterone pills, estrogen patch (vivelle), and testosterone cream.

As for her pre menopausal libido, yes...she had a healthy sex drive prior to menopuase.


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

MountainRunner said:


> Not at all, but it'll have to wait until I get home this afternoon, cool? She is on the following hormones now (I'll follow up with the dosing later)...
> 
> Progesterone pills, estrogen patch (vivelle), and testosterone cream.
> 
> As for her pre menopausal libido, yes...she had a healthy sex drive prior to menopuase.




Also interested in specifics.

These is Bioidentical Hormone Replacement Therapy, correct?


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

MarriedToTheOne said:


> Also interested in specifics.
> 
> These is Bioidentical Hormone Replacement Therapy, correct?


Yes. Currently making dinner, but I promise I will follow up on a few specifics. Sorry for the delay folks.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

OK...Here's what my wife has been prescribed initially...

Progesterone 25mg capsule, 1-3 capsules daily 5 out of 7 days. She is currently taking 2 capsules daily.

Vivelle (dot) estriadol transdermal patch .025mg/day

Testosterone cream 2.5mg/daily in a .5ml cream daily


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

can it be slipped into coffee?


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> OK...Here's what my wife has been prescribed initially...
> 
> Progesterone 25mg capsule, 1-3 capsules daily 5 out of 7 days. She is currently taking 2 capsules daily.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mountain Runner. My wife is not in menopause but has some symptoms. She takes one 25mg capsule of progesterone at night on days 1-14. and one 75mg capsule of progesterone at night on days 15-28. She doesn't need any estrogen.

The weird thing is that the doc is conservative on titrating testosterone cream. She is only on 0.8mg per day. A month ago the doc had her on 0.4mg per day.

It seems most, like your wife, are on higher doses. My wife had virtually no testosterone before all this.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

You want to talk rip off. My androjel topical cost me $430.00 a month. That is CRAZY !! Add Viagra to that and I need another job.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

tbk said:


> Thank you Mountain Runner. My wife is not in menopause but has some symptoms. She takes one 25mg capsule of progesterone at night on days 1-14. and one 75mg capsule of progesterone at night on days 15-28. She doesn't need any estrogen.
> 
> The weird thing is that the doc is conservative on titrating testosterone cream. She is only on 0.8mg per day. A month ago the doc had her on 0.4mg per day.
> 
> It seems most, like your wife, are on higher doses. My wife had virtually no testosterone before all this.


I'm closely monitoring her while she's taking the test. Having done anabolics myself, I know what testosterone can do to women and men. So far, she hasn't broken out in any acne, no hair loss, deepening of voice, etc.

I will say this though...We've had sex 4 times within the past week and I'm loving every minute of it. *grins broadly*


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll be following this thread. I have been on HRT for a while. Not bioidentical though.

I'm heading to the doc soon to find out alternatives - these headaches are driving me up the wall.

I was on a low dose of test but haven't been on it for a year - it gave me the most wretched migraines.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

FizzBomb said:


> I'll be following this thread. I have been on HRT for a while. Not bioidentical though.
> 
> I'm heading to the doc soon to find out alternatives - these headaches are driving me up the wall.
> 
> I was on a low dose of test but haven't been on it for a year - it gave me the most wretched migraines.


FB...My wife has been prone to migraines ever since we met. Severe migraines every 2-3 weeks. she was placed on a dairy free diet since last month and her migraines have ceased as well as her GERD. I've been monitoring her test dosing closely as I know what test can do for a woman.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

MountainRunner said:


> FB...My wife has been prone to migraines ever since we met. Severe migraines every 2-3 weeks. she was placed on a dairy free diet since last month and her migraines have ceased as well as her GERD. I've been monitoring her test dosing closely as I know what test can do for a woman.


I sympathise with your wife. Migraines are disgusting. How terrific for her that her migraines have ceased. I bet she has a new lease on life.

I tried going back on a low dose of test cream again a few months back, and for the first 2 weeks everything was ok. Then the proverbial sh!t hit the fan again - severe insomnia, severe headaches bordering on migraine with nausea, frequent urination. Obviously not everyone is going to get these symptoms - unfortunately I did.


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

Androgel and patches are a rip off...

I (a 49 year old man) have taken T replacement by injection for 2 years now.

I get a 6 month supply of weekly injectable (125mg a week) for about $200 and I take anastrazole one a week by mouth which is like $100 for the 6 months.

Any of you guys on patches or gels should discuss injection with your docs....its easy and dose is consistent.

By the way, the ONE time my young wife took depoprovera after her second shot my lovely sex pot wife started to lose her sex drive. It was really weird.

It was like a new woman...she was much more calm than normal (which was nice, less emotional, less sensitive etc...which was all great)...and she was very loving and most certainly did not say NO to me...but that stuff took away her totally lovable horny nature...

After reading the litterature about this....and being a doc myself...and discussing it with her...when she realized it she also freaked out.....realized something was off....

We have her a shot of IM Test Cypionate 10mg...10% of my dose at the time....

within 2 days she was on the road to recovery.....back to initiating, etc etc.

Hormones ARE sex drive as far as Im concerned...assuming the love and attraction are there at baseline....

That entire episode was proof positive to me that Depo provera is a dangerous med for a relationship....and that testosterone is a miracle...


----------

